# Pvc zombie looking flat



## whitehotdog (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi all 
I got hold of a zombie clown fancy dress costume and thought I would try make it into a free standing prop from 20mm pvc pipe .but want it to either dismantle or fold away for storage . .
I've gone for a basic n shape for legs with a t piece in the middle then pvc pipe in a cross shape for the body head and arms .but need someway of building out the shape ...know I could stuff it with newspaper but I would like it to look a little bit more professional ..


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Chicken wire is good for building out a torso. Just be sure you use gloves because cut edges are sharp.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's an example from a groundbreaker Spooky1 made a few years ago:


----------



## whitehotdog (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks .i was thinking of making ribs ect out of pvc ,making hoops out of wood ect ect .....they they the simplest ways are the best ,using wire didn't even cross my mind .


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

You could make the torso out of paper mache, I have some groundbreakers that are 10 years old and still holding up. Rolled up newspaper is really easy to do for ribs, duct tape them together, its pretty easy. You only need 4 or 5 on each side, then skin it with paper or paper towels dipped in mache paste. Or use some carpet glue. Then paint or cover with costume. 

I am kind of getting away from using pvc for my armatures, unless you have a heat gun you get very straight joints and the curves are not natural. Im going to just do what alot of non-haunter paper mache artists do and make the armatures from things like cardboard, or whatever and avoid the pvc stick frame.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's another example of "fleshing out" a basic shape with chicken wire, courtesy of GhoulishCop:


----------



## whitehotdog (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you for help


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

One more idea... I've used corrugated cardboard to make a chest and shoulders for a swaying zombie prop. I worked the cardboard into an oval shape and taped (with masking tape) an oval flat piece into the top and bottom- (smaller oval at the bottom so the torso was tapered.) those flat pieces had a hole cut into them to accommodate the pvc pipe. then I used two pieces that I worked into a rounded shape to sit on top from the neck to the shoulders. Once I had the shirt on the prop it looked really good. It is light weight, and you can easily disassemble and stack the pieces for storage.


----------



## HarBoe69 (Aug 2, 2014)

I got several of these from Storesupply.com. They were 6.95 for the femaile form and 7.95 for the male form. Based on cost and time of wire or tape or mache forms they were well worth the money. I am simply zip tieing them to my PVC frames. To me they will be alot more realistic than wire or other crafted forms.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I like to use bubble wrap to bulk up, also makes it waterproof. Doesn't fall apart if it's out in the rain haunting the night. No monster likes to fall apart in the rain.


----------

